# Out fished in Litchfield



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Fished the incoming late today, lots of small blacrk drum, one pompano one whiting, and two specks. The biggest was 19 1/2 inches and came on fresh shrimp. Put a good bend in my wife’s little 7 ft rod and pulled a lot of drag before she got it on the beach. Showed me how it’s done as usual!


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Forgot to attach the pic


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice hope they bite a few more weeks I'll be down in a couple


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Action has been picking up for sure and we’re starting to see some size in the trout now along with good numbers


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Excellent. We started catching them the last week in October,surf as well as inlet............live finger mullet.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice catch, l fished the surf yesterday with no luck at the camp ground...
I fished some today at Garden City with no luck, going to try Pawleys next...:fishing:


----------

